# demonter le powerbook g4 et souder



## le moineau (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

Voila je me permet de vous ecrire car j aurai besoin de vos bons conseils.

Actuellement mon petit powerbook g4 alu reside sur la table du salon en grande partie demonte.
En effet suite a une absence de reaction je me suis permit d ouvrir la bebete en appliquant bien les preceptes trouve sur la toile  ( ordre de demontage)

J ai trouve la panne qui vient du dessoudage d une connexion sur la carte mere , connexion qui par l intermediaire de deux conducteur est relie au bouton on off.

Je peux reparer mais il faut avoir acces au desssous de la carte , comment faire ?
Autant la coque superieur est facile a enlever , autant la partie inferieur est difficile a atteindre 
Si quelques bonnes ames en ce matin dominical avait quelques conseils de pro je suis volontiers preneur 

en vous remerciant beaucoup
le moineau


----------



## Invité (1 Février 2012)

Le mieux c'est le manuel des réparateurs, tu ne l'as pas ?
Sinon MP avec les caractéristiques exacte de la bête


----------

